# Rum soaked grilled pineapple...



## 3montes (Dec 30, 2007)

Just tried these last night. The recipe actually called for coconut milk but I didn't have any handy so I substituted Malibu Rum..mmmmmm!

1- Fresh pineapple cored and sliced into rings. Or just buy a can of rings.
3/4 cup of Malibu Rum
1 1/2 cup brown sugar
2 tsp. Cinnamon

Mix brown sugar and cinnamon 
Let the pineapple sit in the rum for 10 to 15 minutes.
Coat rings with brown sugar and cinnamon mixture (both sides)
Throw on the grill or in the cooker for 10 to 12 minutes.
 What could be easier?? Enjoy!!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 30, 2007)

That sound great 3montes!
I've grilled them with butter, brown sugar and cinnamon........the rum sounds a lot better!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Thanks!


----------



## cheech (Dec 30, 2007)

for a little something while you are smoking mix the Malibu rum with some Coke or Diet for a nice drink.


----------

